# Ft Stewart Success



## tracker12 (Jan 20, 2018)

Spent three days on the Ft with my buddy on his first pig hunt.  It was a great time.  We ended up killing three and missing a couple running shots.  All three were killed with my new 6.5 Grendel build.  I am really liking the performance of that caliber.


----------



## georgia_home (Jan 20, 2018)

Nice work tracker!


----------



## Bobby Linton (Jan 21, 2018)

Glad to see you were successful! It has been great weather for your trip.


----------



## pajohn (Feb 3, 2018)

*pajohn*

Are you  going down in March? our group will be going down on March 3rd.


----------



## IFLY4U (Feb 8, 2018)

We will be down for our annual hunt 7-11 March.


----------



## GTHunter (Feb 8, 2018)

Congrats. I love taking buddies on first pig hunts. Especially the successful ones.


----------



## pajohn (Feb 10, 2018)

lots of success last year hope it is the same this year but no matter we always have a good time.


----------



## BowArrow (Feb 13, 2018)

pajohn,   IFLY4U

Will any of you stay in the FS campground? I plan on doing some hog hunting before turkey season starts and will be staying in the primitive camp sites. Would like to meet some of the out-of-state hunters.


----------



## IFLY4U (Feb 14, 2018)

We have not been staying at the campground for the past few years. Our group has grown to the point where we needed 3 camp spots and we could not guarantee our reservations consistently. One of our group is a caretaker of an old hunting lodge on 1200 acres just north of Pembroke so we stay there now. A little more driving each day but it is nice not having to worry about campers and camp spots.
Gary


----------



## pajohn (Feb 14, 2018)

we stay in the primitive campgrounds.


----------



## Stretch1 (Feb 14, 2018)

I'm coming down with Tracker12 and 5-6 other guys. We'll be staying in the Holbrook tent camping from the 4-11th. Come by and say hi. That Tracker guy is a little suspect but everyone else is cool.


----------



## BowArrow (Feb 15, 2018)

I plan on going down. Can go any time. Will be pulling a utility trailer and driving a white Ford Escape.


----------



## cutty2704 (Feb 18, 2018)

Well Ive been here for last 4 1/2 days . There was a group of 30  hunters not 1 pig shot. Plus myself and my son, plus 3 other groups . Not 1 pig killed 3 seen during hunting hours. The pigs are completely nocturnal. My son bumped one and missed.


----------



## cutty2704 (Feb 18, 2018)

As far as camping there's 12 spots . They are still doing construction. If you have a big group you'll be put in the big open spot
 Up front and the only way to access the other campsites is right thru the middle of that front spot so you'll have people driving thru your camp all week.


----------



## cutty2704 (Feb 18, 2018)

You better call and reserve you campsites or you'll be screwed


----------



## cutty2704 (Feb 18, 2018)

And also from all the burns palmetto bushes are everywhere. Very very tuff hunting and impossible to be quiet. If you do bust them its like quail hunting. The old dnr office is now by the dog boarding kennels and you need an Isportsmen account. There is how you buy your permits ,small game licence ,and sign in and out to hunting areas.No more call in system. Make sure!!!!! Your paperwork is right and weapons are registered.


----------



## pajohn (Feb 18, 2018)

1-866-377-1011 is the number to check in by phone, you cannot reserve tent sights are first come first serve.


----------



## cutty2704 (Feb 19, 2018)

We did . Weds check in was 10am. It use to be that way.


----------



## pajohn (Feb 19, 2018)

phone # I posted is for checking in to hunting areas.


----------



## cutty2704 (Feb 19, 2018)

No longer phone call . Its all done off the Isportsman web page


----------



## cutty2704 (Feb 19, 2018)

The number to call for campsite reservations is. 912-435-8061. They open at 10am.


----------



## cutty2704 (Feb 19, 2018)

Congrats Tracker .


----------



## pajohn (Feb 19, 2018)

the number I posted is good for checking in to hunt called to just make sure.


----------



## cutty2704 (Feb 19, 2018)

It wont work after next few days . They told me that thurs morning. But do as you like im just providing the info from them


----------



## tracker12 (Feb 21, 2018)

Reservations made starting on the 4th of March.  Hard to believe all those hunters and no pigs.  I have a couple friends down there now and they killed one on there first day.  You have to put the boots to the ground and not let them sleep.


----------



## john s (Feb 21, 2018)

Going to arrive on March 3rd for 6 days of hunting can't wait. Staying at Holbrook Campground.


----------



## cutty2704 (Feb 22, 2018)

Congratulations for your friend those pigs hit or miss. It helps if there's less people hunting at the same time because you're always bumping into other people at least over the last few years I've been going more and more people have showed up I put in 25.5 miles on foot total traveling and saw two pigs good luck on your trip


----------



## cutty2704 (Feb 22, 2018)

Jon s how are you hunting for 6 days what kind of permit did you buy because I wanted to do the same thing and only saw 3 Day permit did you buy two 3-day permits or one regular out of state license


----------



## john s (Feb 22, 2018)

I bought a DNR license for$20 and then added five days to it at $6 a day total $52.50


----------



## cutty2704 (Feb 22, 2018)

Thanks i didn't know you could do that


----------



## NealLauderman (Feb 24, 2018)

Any of you Maryland fellas going to be down from the 28th-3rd?   Ran into a long bow fella a few years ago from MD and we had some real good conversation.  Wish I would have got his information.


----------



## BowArrow (Feb 24, 2018)

Could not get answer on 435-8061 but did make reservations on 435-8213. Will be going down Mon. Mar. 5 and will be on site 17.


----------



## tracker12 (Feb 25, 2018)

Neil
We are heading down on the 4th and will be there all week.  The guys you talked to will be there but looks like you will be gone before we get there.


----------

